# Aberdeen Steam Tugs



## allantcondie (Apr 4, 2007)

See my latest post to gallery re two tugs in the background of the photo which need identyfying. One is obviously owned by the Aberdeen Steam Tug Co; Ltd but the other with buff? and black top funnel is a mystery.

I am assuming they are tugs from the masthead light configuration.


----------



## allantcondie (Apr 4, 2007)

One of the funnels could be of either the St. Fothad or the St. Machar. I can find little information on any of the Aberdeen Tugs.


----------



## allantcondie (Apr 4, 2007)

I need any information available on the Aberdeen Tugs St. Machar or St. Fotin


----------



## allantcondie (Apr 4, 2007)

I have at least found out that the St. Fotin was built in 1902 by the Dundee Shipbuilding Co.

She was previously the Coburg registered in Liverpool.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

The Black & Buff funnel could possibly be Kirton & Foster of Aberdeen.


----------



## allantcondie (Apr 4, 2007)

I've also posted a photo in unidentified ships of a vessel in Aberdeen Harbour in the 1950s. What it is and for what purpose I don't know.


----------

